# Who would win in a fight? The Enterprise or Battlestar Galactica?



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Howard Stern was pondering this yesterday and it sparked a conversation. Who do you think would win this geek-fest? 

My moneys on Galatica.


----------



## dtivouser (Feb 10, 2004)

The Galactica took a direct hit from a nuclear bomb! That's pretty tough.

A fleet of Star Destroyers, though, could give them some trouble. Not the locals mind you, I'm talking about the big Corellian kind.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Which Enterprise?


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

From here http://www.merzo.net/


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

err for size comparisons


----------



## wedgecon (Dec 28, 2002)

The technology in the Star Trek universe is far more advanced than we have seen in the Battlestar Galatica universe.

Trek has Shields, Phasers, Photon Torpedoes, Tractor Beans, Transporters, Anti Matter, Communications that work reliably over great distance, not sound like a broken up WWII radio.

In the Galatica universe they need slaves using 18th century technology to make their fuel and still drive around in cars using internal combustion engines.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

wedgecon said:


> The technology in the Star Trek universe is far more advanced than we have seen in the Battlestar Galatica universe.
> 
> Trek has Shields _(...)_


You could have stopped right there. Does _Galactica_ have anything that could penetrate a shield? I don't think so.


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

wedgecon said:


> The technology in the Star Trek universe is far more advanced than we have seen in the Battlestar Galatica universe.
> 
> Trek has Shields, Phasers, Photon Torpedoes, Tractor Beans, Transporters, Anti Matter, Communications that work reliably over great distance, not sound like a broken up WWII radio.
> 
> In the Galatica universe they need slaves using 18th century technology to make their fuel and still drive around in cars using internal combustion engines.


Exactly, one of the Enterprise's photon torpedoes would destroy Galactica.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Uncle Briggs said:


> Exactly, one of the Enterprise's photon torpedoes would destroy Galactica.


Agreed. The question is barely worth expending thought on. Howard Stern is such an idiot sometimes.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Enterprise 1701 and 1701-A. Enterprise 
Enterprise 1701-D and 1701-E. Enterprise. 
Enterprise NX-01. Galactica because Archer is incompetent. Adam could probably stare him into submission.


----------



## EchoBravo (Apr 20, 2002)

appleye1 said:


> The question is barely worth expending thought on. Howard Stern is such an idiot sometimes.


Agreed... And this is from a longtime Howard fan. It's funny that the ultimate man's man is such a girl when it comes to basic guy stuff like sports, music and sci-fi.

And apologies, as that's an insult to girls everywhere.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

EchoBravo said:


> Agreed... And this is from a longtime Howard fan. It's funny that the ultimate man's man is such a girl when it comes to basic guy stuff like sports, music and sci-fi.
> 
> And apologies, as that's an insult to girls everywhere.


Agreed-what other man do you know can talk about Dancing With The Stars for hours?


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

JYoung said:


> Enterprise 1701 and 1701-A. Enterprise
> Enterprise 1701-D and 1701-E. Enterprise.
> Enterprise NX-01. Galactica because Archer is incompetent. Adam could probably stare him into submission.


Enterprise 1701-B. Galactica because Capt. Harriman is still waiting for Tuesday to arrive.


----------



## SoldOnTiVo (Mar 5, 2003)

Galactica could take a few shots and Enterprise would lose main power before Picard would order a single, short, phaser shot to be fired.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

SoldOnTiVo said:


> Galactica could take a few shots and Enterprise would lose main power before Picard would order a single, short, phaser shot to be fired.


Also, Data would theorize that modifying the main deflector to emit a <technobabble> pulse would disable the Galactica.


----------



## fergiej (Oct 9, 2002)

I'd take a Whitestar over either of these in a second...[/serious geek]


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

A simple transport to the bridge of BSG with a few redshirts and phasers on stun and the takeover would be complete.

Or if the battlestar had to actually be destroyed, a few explosives transported inside the ship would do the trick.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

DougF said:


> Also, Data would theorize that modifying the main deflector to emit a <technobabble> pulse would disable the Galactica.


Yeah, isn't it great how all the problems in Star Trek can be solved with Chroniton, Vertiron, Tachyon, and Polaron beams/pulses?


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

Podcast dedicated to such things:

http://www.scifismackdown.com/


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

Enterprise no question. They could beam aboard at will.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

The enterprise 1701 was hit with a nuke at point blank range with the shields up and it nearly disabled the ship. Galactica brushed it off and kept going. Given that Galactica can shrug off a nuke I propose it doesn't need shields to withstand an attack from the enterprise. 

Having said that, nothing the Galactica has could hit or harm the Enterprise in any incarnation. Conventional BSG weapons are too slow and the ENT would be able to dodge them and nothing short of a nuke would be able to damage them. 

Also as others have pointed out, the Enterprise has more than weapons to defeat the Galactica. They have transporters which could be used to pull personnel off of attacking vipers, the bridge of the Galactica, etc. They also have the ability to pin point strikes against the Galactica to devestating effect. A photon torpedo to the inside of either landing pod would be much more devestating than a hit against the skin of the ship. Galactica doesn't have near the targeting capability, it relies on it's vipers for pin point accuracy and they just don't have the firepower to dent the more modern Enterprizes, though they might be able to harm the original Ent if it dropped out of warp while it was firing. (Original ENT could fight at warp speed. )


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

The Jupiter 2 would win!!!


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

fergiej said:


> I'd take a Whitestar over either of these in a second...[/serious geek]


I'm not sure a Whitestar could handle the Enterprise. Maybe if you could get Enterprise to shoot one a few times with low power phaser so the adaptive organic armor/skin could adjust to phaser then you might have a chance. But I'm still not sure a whitestar could punch through Star Fleet shields. (Especially if you are talking about the later D or E model Enterprises)

Now a slightly more balanced and interesting fight would be Battlestar vs Earthforce Omega Destroyer. Especially if it started off at long range with Vipers vs Starfuries.

I think the battlestar would win. But it would be close.
I believe a Battlestar carries more fighters than a Omega which should give it an early lead. 
And while the Omega appears to have superior beam weaponry the Battlestar seems to be much more heavily armored which would offset that. 
The fight might come down to how well the Omega's point defense could stop the Battlestar's anti-ship nukes.
[/serious geek]


----------



## redtape (Oct 14, 2003)

Just curious, can Galactica exceed the speed of light? If so, by how much?


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

Isn't that what they do when they jump?


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Galactica '80 has flying motorcycles! I never saw Kirk astride a Flying Kow!


----------



## ReenieS (Sep 30, 2002)

vertigo235 said:


> Which Enterprise?


Doesn't really matter. Even William Shatner could blow Galactica out of the zone. But if it was a head-to-head mental challenge with Adama...I think he could beat Kirk easily.

Now how about some individual Extreme Fighting matchups??

Kara Thrace vs. Tasha Yar
Lee Adama vs. Wil Riker
Gaius Baltar vs Wesley Krusher
Caprica Six vs. Seven of Nine
Laura Roslin vs. Beverly Krusher
Chief Tyro vs. Montgomery Scott
Cylon Toaster vs Data/Lor (tag team)

Anyone?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

ReenieS said:


> Caprica Six vs. Seven of Nine


I'd pay to see that...


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Skittles said:


> Yeah, isn't it great how all the problems in Star Trek can be solved with Chroniton, Vertiron, Tachyon, and Polaron beams/pulses?


exactly.

This was going to be my answer. The deflector dish and sensor array cann do ANYTHING!!

And if that fails, Jean Luc and just call upon his buddy Q.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> I'd pay to see that...


Yes, the great 69 event. Lots of people looking forward to it.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

MrGreg said:


> Isn't that what they do when they jump?


FTL really hasn't been explained in too much detail, but it's almost like a transporter type effect. It's called FTL because you get from point A to point B faster than the speed of light--but it's not something where they say "OK, today we're going to travel at 2 * c."

If you really fleshed out the BSG FTL drive tech, it could almost be used in place of a transporter beam in the scenarios above. Load up some nukes in a Raptor, FTL it into the ENT hangar bay, detonate. There's no guarantee that the ENT shields would block FTL technology. Conversely, since FTL tech is known to the BSG universe (the unofficial backstory is that transporter blocking of ENT shields was actually added after the creation of the transporter, to prevent attacks like we are describing--rather than shields inherently blocking transporters), you can assume that BSG ships are armored/protected in such a way to prevent FTL based attacks.

So, if you take transporters out of the mix, since both have them appear to have heavy duty shielding/armoring, I'd probably have to give the edge to the Enterprise, only because of the manueverability and quicker/more powerful attacks. But, if the ENT wound up in the BSG universe, physics would prevent it from having the manueverability that we see on ST, and the ENT would get blown out of the sky.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

doom1701 said:


> Yes, the great 69 event. Lots of people looking forward to it.


 :up: :up: :up:


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

Galactica would love to have the Enterprise's food replicator technology so they could quit eating algae.


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

Skittles said:


> Yeah, isn't it great how all the problems in Star Trek can be solved with Chroniton, Vertiron, Tachyon, and Polaron beams/pulses?


Patently untrue. Sometimes they had to use *inverse *tachyon beams.

--Debbie


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

ThePennyDropped said:


> Patently untrue. Sometimes they had to use *inverse *tachyon beams.
> 
> --Debbie


Fair enough, I stand corrected.


----------



## Beau_in_Austin (Aug 6, 2006)

doom1701 said:


> Yes, the great 69 event. Lots of people looking forward to it.


LOL with a snort.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Cylon Fleet versus the Borg.

Borg wins and assimilates Cylons, Borg Queen suddenly has craving for toast.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Cylons versus Transformers.

Discuss.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Anyone who enjoys the particular sort of argument as laid out in the title of this thread should download "Star Wreck in the Pirkinning" and watch it. It's quite amusing.

http://btjunkie.org/torrent?do=stat&id=3948ef330b39f4801d25b4245212e75a38634bfc856e


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

dtivouser said:


> A fleet of Star Destroyers, though, could give them some trouble. Not the locals mind you, I'm talking about the big Corellian kind.


A fleet? Hell, a single Imperial Class Star Destroyer would treat the Enterprise (pick a version, any version) like it's own personal Jello Puddin' Pop. It's 3 times as big, has 10x the firepower, and carries its own squadron of TIE fighters.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> A fleet? Hell, a single Imperial Class Star Destroyer would treat the Enterprise (pick a version, any version) like it's own personal Jello Puddin' Pop. It's 3 times as big, has 10x the firepower, and carries its own squadron of TIE fighters.


For once I disagree with DPR. I still think the Enterprise wins. 

Transport a bomb on board. And boom


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Can you transport onto something armed with shields? I was under the impression that you couldn't.

Plus, if Vader is on board, he can impose a Force bubble around the bomb that would absorb the blast, and then for kicks he can choke out Kirk/Picard/whomever via videoconferencing.


----------



## TiVolunteer (Jul 10, 2001)

whitson77 said:


> For once I disagree with DPR. I still think the Enterprise wins.
> 
> Transport a bomb on board. And boom


Unless, of course, the Asgard get involved and prevent the transporters from working with bombs. --  Heck, if we are combining universes, why stop with two?


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

"I love this thread!"


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I must be a geek--funny stuff. Love the extreme fighting matchups. Who's Picard going to go against?


----------



## Tangent (Feb 25, 2005)

Enterprise would win in any incarnation _if_ we were talking about it's specs as they are in paper/technobabble. If we're talking about how they appear on screen it'd be a close fight that the Galactica would probably win. For cryin out loud Enterprise's photon torpedoes use antimatter and have a yeild measured in the isotons, yet the explosion and the damage caused to planetside buildings is less than we can do with a Tomahawk. (yes, I know, variable yield. I'm talking about the "full spread, maximum yield" shots!) I saw a great example of the specs not matching the fx in an episode of Voyager a few days ago. Chakotay: "They've closed to 50,000 kilometers!" FX shot half second later shows a ship that's almost overlapping the shuttle...


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

The Wraith would suck 'em both dry!


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

What about the Ori? The Wraith are technically about on par with the Earth (and its allies), but the Ori blow the "good guys" out of the water...or, um...space.


----------



## EchoBravo (Apr 20, 2002)

No one has mentioned the crews. The BSG crew is rather dysfunctional compared with the teutonic efficiency of the Starfleet folks. Just somethin' else to throw out there. I still think it's a non-starter, as any class Enterprise could take the BSG.


----------



## lordargent (Nov 12, 2002)

There was an episode of STTNG I believe where they encountered a primitive (to the federation) race that was armed with nuclear bombs.

One of the crewmen was sitting there in amazement when they saw the armaments of the other ship. I'll paraphrase here.

"they can't even penetrate our navigational shields"

[edit] my mistake, after a search I found that the quote was about lasers, not nukes. And I remember it once coming up in a discussion of Star Trek vs Star Wars. But still, I think their shields could take a nuke.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

I always find it funny all the talk about the vaunted Enterprise shields. Wasn't it about every other episode the shields were down?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

They were still more reliable than the holodecks...


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Can you transport onto something armed with shields? I was under the impression that you couldn't.
> 
> Plus, if Vader is on board, he can impose a Force bubble around the bomb that would absorb the blast, and then for kicks he can choke out Kirk/Picard/whomever via videoconferencing.


If Vader is around, your right 

But if not, Enterprise win. heh


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

The way Kirk bedded anything with a single X chromosome, he probably picked up a case of midichlorians along the way!


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> What about the Ori?


I think it would take somebody like the Q to defeat the Ori (especially if they were actually fighting themselves, and not just using their worshippers as proxies as they do in the show).


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

wmcbrine said:


> I think it would take somebody like the Q to defeat the Ori


I certainly hope not, or else the Earth is in deep trouble...


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> I certainly hope not, or else the Earth is in deep trouble...


Don't get me wrong, I'm confident that SG-1 will defeat them; but probably only by using Ascended technology themselves (Merlin's amulet).

P.S. Or, of course, the "good" Ascended could finally step in. Or Daniel could give them a philosophical beat-down... whatever.


----------



## ovr8ted (Feb 27, 2005)

bonscott87 said:


> I always find it funny all the talk about the vaunted Enterprise shields. Wasn't it about every other episode the shields were down?


Yes, but they are using Windows Vista now


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

This thread reads like an actual conversation between Henchmen numbers 21 and 24! Except no one has been accused of being a 'poser' yet!


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

DougF said:


> Also, Data would theorize that modifying the main deflector to emit a <technobabble> pulse would disable the Galactica.


Nah, that's Geordi's role.

If we're talking Enterprise D or E vs. TNS Galactica, I think the Enterprise would easily destroy Galactica.

The vipers wouldn't be able to do squat, I don't think the projectile weapons could penetrate the shields and phasers could take out incoming nukes. Some well placed phaser shots and torpedoes should be enough to take out Galactica.


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

ovr8ted said:


> Yes, but they are using Windows Vista now


Warning: Romulans are firing phased weapons at your ship. Cancel or Allow?


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

ReenieS said:


> Gaius Baltar vs Wesley Krusher


Too funny!



cwerdna said:


> The vipers wouldn't be able to do squat, I don't think the projectile weapons could penetrate the shields and phasers could take out incoming nukes. Some well placed phaser shots and torpedoes should be enough to take out Galactica.


But I wonder how Vipers vs. Tie Fighters would play out...



MrGreg said:


> Warning: Romulans are firing phased weapons at your ship. Cancel or Allow?


Hilarious!


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

TiVoJerry said:


> But I wonder how Vipers vs. Tie Fighters would play out...


Both are unshielded, so any type of weaponry should do the trick. The TIE may have an advantage with its lasers being slightly faster than the railgun-esque Colonial weaponry, but that's probably negligible. I think the Viper is probably faster in straight-line speed, and can do the wicked reverse thruster move, but the TIE seems more agile.

In short, it would probably come down to the pilot.

I'm such a geek.


----------



## Crash_Corrigan (Feb 27, 2004)

Mighty Mouse and Superman...who is on which side? That would make all the difference!


----------



## ReenieS (Sep 30, 2002)

stellie93 said:


> I must be a geek--funny stuff. Love the extreme fighting matchups. Who's Picard going to go against?


Jean Luc Picard vs. Sol Tigh

Well, they're both getting on in age, so instead of extreme fighting, it'll have to be a drinking contest.

Romulan Ale Shots


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Both are unshielded, so any type of weaponry should do the trick. The TIE may have an advantage with its lasers being slightly faster than the railgun-esque Colonial weaponry, but that's probably negligible. I think the Viper is probably faster in straight-line speed, and can do the wicked reverse thruster move, but the TIE seems more agile.
> 
> In short, it would probably come down to the pilot.
> 
> I'm such a geek.


Eh, a Starfury could take either of them. 
(Maybe not in terms of pure speed, but it should be much more maneuverable in a fight)


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

dmdeane said:


> This thread reads like an actual conversation between Henchmen numbers 21 and 24! Except no one has been accused of being a 'poser' yet!


Oh! Venture Brothers mention in a geek thread.


----------



## jmalitz (Jan 23, 2013)

well to start the galactica is twice the size of the enterprise, and with the galactica is a carrier/battleship mix so not only does she have massive guns she also packs a large number of fighters, and long range ftl recon ships. 

but with the enterprise (with the research i have done) no starfleet ship is protected from emp so with a hit from a nuke would kill the on broad systems on the enterprise. further more a starfleet ship relies on networked computers to run almost every thing on it, there for if you down load a virus in to the main computer, the whole system would come crashing down. 

but lets get to the meat of the issue, combat related, the enterprise is not designed just for a single roll like all starfleet ships they are built for multi use there for the weapons are not good enough for a long term sustained fight where in the galactica is built for one reason and that is to win a fight and with the combine forces of fighters and on broad weapons the galactica would win hands down and the only way starfleet would stand a chance fighting the galactica they would need to have a rather large fleet of ships ranging from small craft up to the largest ship they could use. 

but even if they could muster a fleet that size the FTL that the galactica uses is a jump drive where in the starfleet ships uses a warp style drive that is slower and takes hours or even days to move the same amount of distance that the galactica could move in a matter of seconds.. 

but the flaws with in the starfleet ships are other then what i have stated already are many. the design physics alone are flawed they should not move like they do. further more they are not armed for defense against fighter size craft, along with there sheilds can not defend against projectial weapons. 

so really with all you star trek fans i know you love your star fleet ships and you feel that all the techology they have is cool but when you get down to the brass tax i am really shocked that the federation have not lost any wars. and the truth be told the ships from star wars would be the only real issue for the galactica. 

i could point out more facts but we need to understand it


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

a 6 year bump, might be a record.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)




----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

Ah those where the days when I had enough time not to have a life,lol


----------



## jmalitz (Jan 23, 2013)

well the facts did kill this one and i am sorry starfleet is a fail and to add more truth they never talk about the cargo ships i mean the federation was built on there backs


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

The Enterprise can go back in time and get Jack Bauer. 'Nuff said.


----------



## jmalitz (Jan 23, 2013)

well what about the other classes of battlestars that are in the fleet i mean really i give star wars a 90% chance but star trek yeah right i call bull ****


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Galactica would win if it ever came to a fight, but the Enterprise would diffuse the situation just before lines were crossed.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

Enterprise will just warp in, fire everything they got, and then warp out. The Galactica will be destroyed before Adama can give the order to attack. Enterprise can outrun the Galactica's projectile weapons using impulse engines. Or they can use phasers to destroy all in coming missiles from Galactica. Galactica is slow and couldn't dodge any photon torpedo or phaser fire.

The Enterprise verses a Shadow Vessel would be a good fight.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Enterprise, being able to ignore the laws of physics, wins.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

wedgecon said:


> The technology in the Star Trek universe is far more advanced than we have seen in the Battlestar Galatica universe.
> 
> Trek has Shields, Phasers, Photon Torpedoes, Tractor *Beans*, Transporters, Anti Matter, Communications that work reliably over great distance, not sound like a broken up WWII radio.
> 
> In the Galatica universe they need slaves using 18th century technology to make their fuel and still drive around in cars using internal combustion engines.


Do those generate some sort of gaseous/plasma cloud?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

The Enterprise crew are all Cylons and would sabotage the ship in a fight with Galactica.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I don't get why they would fight at all. They'd team up against the Cylons/Borg.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Langree said:


> a 6 year bump, might be a record.


It's pretty funny when you start reading a thread and then realize it's a bump only when you see a post by your self that you don't remember making.


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

I haven't seen the specs, but I would think the Galactica is many times bigger than the Enterprise (any of them). 

But the Galactica in the reboot uses projectile weapons. I question how effective they'd be against the shields of the Enterprise (who can just shoot them anyway, as pointed out. even the nukes).

Assuming the shields can be breached, though, the Galactica would have an edge due to the vipers. No ship in the Star Trek universe is equipped to handle small ship defense. Photon/Quantum torpedoes would be useless against the vipers, and I doubt the phasers could aim quickly enough to take out more than a few of them...especially if they are able to get in close. In this case, the big E would die by thousands of bullets!


----------



## malayphred (Jan 29, 2007)

I bet a Borg cube would kick both their asses.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

malayphred said:


> I bet a Borg cube would kick both their asses.


The Death Star would kick both their asses _and_ the Borg cube.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

I'd take Adama/Galactica on my side in a fight any day.

The Galactica is low-tech with purpose, remember. Put that crew in a more modern Battlestar like Pegasus, with more Mark VII Vipers and I say no contest.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

NJChris said:


> The Jupiter 2 would win!!!


Someone would have to find it first.


----------



## reubanks (Feb 19, 2006)

DreadPirateRob said:


> A fleet? Hell, a single Imperial Class Star Destroyer would treat the Enterprise (pick a version, any version) like it's own personal Jello Puddin' Pop. It's 3 times as big, has 10x the firepower, and carries its own squadron of TIE fighters.


My take on this is that the Enterprise can fight at FTL speeds (warp) and that Star Wars/BSG/B5 ships cannot. (B5 ships can when they're in the red jello, but not normally...) Phasers and Photon Torpedos all travel faster than light. I'm not sure HOW a Phaser can be FTL, but we have all seen them do it.

If the Enterprise strafes at Warp 1.00001 the other guys will never see them coming.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

marrone said:


> No ship in the Star Trek universe is equipped to handle small ship defense. Photon/Quantum torpedoes would be useless against the vipers, and I doubt the phasers could aim quickly enough to take out more than a few of them...especially if they are able to get in close.


But remember that the Federation shares much of our history. The ship designers are certainly familiar with terrestrial water-navy carriers. If they didn't make a Starfleet equivalent, it was with good reason.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

reubanks said:


> My take on this is that the Enterprise can fight at FTL speeds (warp) and that Star Wars/BSG/B5 ships cannot. (B5 ships can when they're in the red jello, but not normally...) Phasers and Photon Torpedos all travel faster than light. I'm not sure HOW a Phaser can be FTL, but we have all seen them do it.
> 
> If the Enterprise strafes at Warp 1.00001 the other guys will never see them coming.


Except that the SW ships - well, everything except TIE fighters, apparently - are all shielded and all seem to travel with shields completely up (i.e. they don't "raise them" at the first sign of trouble, which would leave them open to a blindside hit-and-run like you're describing). So I'm not sure how the element of surprise can help them. Now, it may well be that the SW ships would have a hard time fighting back against the Enterprise when it is travelling at warp speeds.

And, of course, if the SW ships happen to have a gravity well projector on board, or be traveling in a fleet with an Interdictor cruiser, I presume that FTL travel would be impossible.


----------



## reubanks (Feb 19, 2006)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Except that the SW ships - well, everything except TIE fighters, apparently - are all shielded and all seem to travel with shields completely up (i.e. they don't "raise them" at the first sign of trouble, which would leave them open to a blindside hit-and-run like you're describing). So I'm not sure how the element of surprise can help them. Now, it may well be that the SW ships would have a hard time fighting back against the Enterprise when it is travelling at warp speeds.
> 
> And, of course, if the SW ships happen to have a gravity well projector on board, or be traveling in a fleet with an Interdictor cruiser, I presume that FTL travel would be impossible.


I'm not so sure about that. The rebels were able to take out the shields on the Executor with some direct blaster hits. I wonder if a Phaser/Photon Torpedo bombardment could do the same thing.

I also don't think a gravity well projector would do much to a Star Fleet vessel. The Enterprise seems to be able to warp into and out of orbit easily when needed.

Oh well, I guess we'll never really know.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

marrone said:


> I haven't seen the specs, but I would think the Galactica is many times bigger than the Enterprise (any of them).
> 
> But the Galactica in the reboot uses projectile weapons. I question how effective they'd be against the shields of the Enterprise (who can just shoot them anyway, as pointed out. even the nukes).
> 
> Assuming the shields can be breached, though, the Galactica would have an edge due to the vipers. No ship in the Star Trek universe is equipped to handle small ship defense. Photon/Quantum torpedoes would be useless against the vipers, and I doubt the phasers could aim quickly enough to take out more than a few of them...especially if they are able to get in close. In this case, the big E would die by thousands of bullets!


I think its safe to say that any projectile weapons could be handled by the navigational deflectors. Afterall they are designed to repel small particles at speeds from all stop to warp. A nuke detonating when it strikes the shields is entirely different and in Balance of Terror we saw what kind of damage it can do, but the nuke was stealthed to striking range.


----------

